# Cutting 8 x 4 sheets



## Karl

I know that most folks with a small 'shop cut their sheet material outside. But i've figured a way of cutting sheet material on my 8 x 2 'bench. 












Basically it is a sacrificial sheet of 18mm MDF ripped down to 900 mm clamped to the bench. The workpiece is then dropped onto the sacrificial sheet and both are secured together with clamps to the 'bench. The sheet is then ripped to length. It can also be used for crosscutting boards.

My 'shop is a single garage - 8' wide. But with this set-up it means I don't have to wait till the rain has stopped so I can get outside to cut up a board. 

Cheers

Karl


----------



## wizer

I spent a lot of time trying to think of a way to get full sheets up on to a table using the least amount of effort. In the end the easiest way to do it for me is on top of 2x4s on the floor out on my drive. The only downside is that it has to be a dry day and I have to be there when they are delivered and cut them down immediately. So planning is needed.

Actually, this has reminds me that I want to sell my EZ Smart Table.


----------



## toysandboats

I cut sheets on the floor of my single garage / workshop. Resting on four lengths of 2 x 1 - you don't have to go outside.
Then you can kneel on the boards and not have to worry about catching the piece you are cutting off - it only drops an inch

David


----------



## Mike Wingate

I too use the 3 x 2's on the ground, with either a Japanese pullsaw, or a battery powered jigsaw often in the carpark of the timber yard, otherwise it wont go in the car.


----------



## Karl

The only problem with cutting it on the floor of the shop is that you have to have a space large enough to put an 8x4 on the floor. In a small 'shop (mine has useable space of 16 x 8), having an 8x4 floor space free isn't possible.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## KeithS

I put a 8x4 sheet of polystyrene ( 25mm thick) and lay the board
being cut on top of this and just cut into the poly about 5mm, supports the board being cut and no need to try and catch the piece being cut off.


----------



## wobblycogs

I can't believe I'm the only person to have thought of this but I cut 8x4 sheets resting on a couple of old pallets. If you arrange the cut so that it passes up between slats you can use the pallet time and time again and it provides excellent support for the sheet so it doesn't drop at at the end of the cut.


----------



## matt

wobblycogs":2gk74lok said:


> I can't believe I'm the only person to have thought of this but I cut 8x4 sheets resting on a couple of old pallets. If you arrange the cut so that it passes up between slats you can use the pallet time and time again and it provides excellent support for the sheet so it doesn't drop at at the end of the cut.



Aren't pallets full of nails? I realise you're describing aligning the cut with a space but there remains a risk, surely?

I've been using the same pair of 50" lengths of MDF for about 8 years - clamped in a couple of workmates. Plenty of partial cut marks but nothing that stops them doing the job. I suspect I'll still be using the same pieces in another 8+ years time... I work outside though so not realising the benefit of the OP.


----------



## devonwoody

I have used supermarket type trolleys has a workbench to cut sheet material in the past with handsaw in diy store carparks.
We have now got a B & Q in Torbay with an upright panel saw and 4 free cuts.


----------



## wizer

It'd be lovely to have the room to cut up sheets inside the work shop, but alas wishful thinking.

My problem with using ploystyrene or pallets, is storing them for the 95% of the time I'm not cutting sheets. Oh for more space!


----------



## JohnBrown

Does a plunge saw with a rail enable one to cut sheets vertically? I also have VERY limited room, and although I can go to Homebase and have the board cut free, they are quite a bit more expensive than other suppliers.


----------



## devonwoody

JohnBrown":25b5glzw said:


> Does a plunge saw with a rail enable one to cut sheets vertically? I also have VERY limited room, and although I can go to Homebase and have the board cut free, they are quite a bit more expensive than other suppliers.



I have seen a post I think on this forum where someone made such a jig against his fence in the yard outside.


----------



## wobblycogs

Pallets do have a lot of nails but I've yet to hit one (I use a construction blade that came with the saw so it shouldn't be that much of a problem as long as it's rare). 

The slats have about a 100mm between them and the piece the cross piece the slats rest on is nail free. The way I see it if I can't get ensure the blade falls inside a 100mm gap I probably shouldn't be making the cut anyway. It's also a good incentive to make sure the blade only protrudes a few mm through the board I'm cutting so it doesn't cut the cross slats.

I've tried using lengths of 2x4 etc and it works well, trouble is I always end up building something out of them and forgetting to replace them . I think I'll probably build a knock down vertical support one day.


----------



## toolsntat

Doing rips with the sheet vertical using uprights....
Clamp the sheet your cutting to the top of uprights
Clamp ends of straight edge at correct position
Use biscuit jointer to do plunge & rip cut with vacuum
The top clamps stop the piece you require dropping onto the blade and binding at the end of the cut :wink: 

Andy


----------



## Cicero

I have made two collapsable saw horses,then cut sheet roughly to size then finish on my TKU saw.

http://www.jacks.co.nz/page/scheppach_sawbench_tku.html


----------



## chippy1970

This is like the one I have just built I copied it from an idea on the Festool owners group forum. It is portable and you just load it up then flip and lock and your away. I bought the stands about 2 years ago to build it but have only just got around to building it.






http://festoolownersgroup.com/festool-t ... ing-table/


----------



## wizer

I looked at that setup a few years ago. However, my Triton stand must be a lemon, as it couldn't take the weight of half a sheet of 3mm MDF, let alone a full sheet of 25mm! I used to use it as an outfeed support or side support on the SCMS, but it would just sink under the slightest weight. It's been relegated to the garden as an impromptu BBQ table.


----------



## chippy1970

wizer":1g1hq1gn said:


> I looked at that setup a few years ago. However, my Triton stand must be a lemon, as it couldn't take the weight of half a sheet of 3mm MDF, let alone a full sheet of 25mm! I used to use it as an outfeed support or side support on the SCMS, but it would just sink under the slightest weight. It's been relegated to the garden as an impromptu BBQ table.



I loaded mine up today with 2 x 18mm 2 x 6mm and another half a sheet of 18mm mdf it was wobbly but it took it. I noticed that the central pole does sink as you say, until it hits the floor I dont think the thumbscrews tighten up enough on any of the joints. It does say on each stand that they can take 100kg.

I am sure with a bit of tinkering I can perfect it, otherwise I have to try to lift sheets on to my metal saw horses without smashing lights and hurting my back in a 3.5m x 4m workshop with a low ceiling.


----------



## wizer

yes I wonder if a 'pin' can be drilled through and inserted when at the desired level? Obviously not something necessary for it's original intention, but presumably you will want it at the same level each time for cutting sheets. Oh, unless the ground is uneven....? :-k


----------



## OldWood

I have a garage attached to my workshop (what is attached to what is a question of the relative importance !). I can throw my wife's car out to use it. 

What I couldn't do was to carry sheets of any size, until necessity triggered the memory that up amongst the rubbish on the garage roof beams were 4 old sets of roof bars, and wasn't one of them the sort that hooked into the car door frame ? Yes, success, and only a minor (2mm) and temporary distortion of the doors, so when needed I can now get 8 x4 sheets from the likes of Band Q, cut in half if necessary, but at least I can get them home. 

£14 for 18mm mdf as 8 x 4 and £11 for a 1/3 cut sheet !!

Rob


----------



## George_N

Chippy, I have almost the same set up as you. My "grid" comprises a couple of 4'x6"x2" held in the multi-stands and notched to take 3 off 8'x 4"x2". I drilled dog holes in the 6x2s to take a couple of 3/4" dowels, so that I can tilt the whole grid to an almost vertical position and load a full 8'x4' sheet of Ply/MFC/MDF or whatever and then swing it back to horizontal under control. I have found the Multi-stands to be very solid and dependable.


----------



## chippy1970

wizer":2ibhzam9 said:


> yes I wonder if a 'pin' can be drilled through and inserted when at the desired level?:-k



I was thinking the same for the swivel using a locking pin as the thumbscrews just dont seem to hold


----------



## chippy1970

George_N":3gzcoknl said:


> I drilled dog holes in the 6x2s to take a couple of 3/4" dowels.



Yeah that was one idea i had , today i just clamped two bits of wood on to try it out another way i thought was to have two swivel arms that stick out enough to rest a couple of sheets on then once the table is horizontal the arms just swivel out of the way


----------



## wizer

Always liked this idea







http://www.workbenchmagazine.com/main/w ... video.html

http://www.workbenchmagazine.com/main/w ... ddy01.html


----------



## OPJ

Have you seen this:

http://www.walko.com.au/


----------



## wobblycogs

I like the look of that Walko bench, I imagine it's great to have on site. At €500 for the base model though it doesn't come cheap and I can't find a UK supplier. A couple of B&D Workmates make a surprisingly versitile piece of equipment though and you can lay sheet goods across the top for cutting like in the video.


----------



## wizer

I'm never impressed by 'multi' purpose benches. I seriously doubt you'll make full use of all the modes. Stu from 'Stus Shed' has one, he raves about it but never really seems to use it. Overpriced too IMO (he got his free).


----------



## OPJ

I quite agree, Tom, in the sense that you're working in a reasonably well-equipped workshop. For someone working on-site or moving from job to job, I can't image it gets much better than the Walko. 8) I guess they looked at the cost of the Festool MFT when they came up with the price.


----------



## wizer

Really? It's much bigger than a workmate, much heavier, much more expensive. Great idea, but I don't think people will bother with it. Not in the UK at least.


----------



## Tim Nott

I had a similar problem cutting up 8x4s of 25mm mdf on site to make the carcases for the cupboards on my home page,
That stuff is very heavy, so step one was to make a sacrficial grid of half-jonted 2 x 2s to slide under the top sheet on the pile (of 30)
Next, a guide made from two strips of 10mm ply forming a 'rebate' the width of the circular saw base edge to blade. Hint - make the 'rebate' a little wider thewn cut to size using the circular saw itself. This gives a wysiwyg guide with no arithmetic involved - just clamp the edge to the line. Made a simlar 4' L-square guide for cross cutting.
It worked well. The straight guide is also very useful for getting a straight edge on wavy edge sawn planks before ripping on the tablesaw


----------



## Shultzy

There's a write up of the Walko bench in this months copy of British woodworking, along with a good router safety tip :wink:


----------



## OPJ

You got yours already??? :shock: 

They also got a mention in Good Woodworking - apparently available from Woodworkers Workshop... Though, at over £400 for the basic unit (without cramps and accessories), it still isn't cheap.


----------



## Solidmind

Hi all!

Been lurking around this fantastic forum a lot, but decides it was time to register and share some stuff:

This is a simple cutting board that i assemble whenever I have to cut down full sheets of ply or MDF. Its made out of 16mm MDF scrap and has been used a lot!






















Edit: Hrmm the preview works fine but no pics are shown?!

Take care!
Matt


----------



## wobblycogs

You need a few more posts (4 more I think) until the spam trap leaves your pictures and links alone. I've included them below for you. Interesting jig though, how do you prevent the jig getting cut as you cut the sheet as it looks like the sheet would lie flat on it?


----------



## Solidmind

Hey!

Ok, tnx didn´t know about the req. posts. Thanks for your help!
Your right about the jig´s getting cut once in a while, but that´s fine. I set my TS55 to just cut through the sheet...


----------



## OPJ

Welcome to the forum. I really like that idea and the ease of the knock-down construction. I've also seen smaller versions made to sit on workbenches, for cutting smaller sheets inside the workshop.


----------



## Vormulac

I use an E-Z smart table for cutting up sheets.

http://www.eurekazone.com/content/smart-table-top
(although I only bought the bits, not the fully assembled one shown on that page)

It's just a small board with a baton screwed to the underside that clamps in a £7 Focus workmate clone, but the 'arms' extend to fully support a full 8x4 sheet and I just unclamp it and lean it against the wall when I'm done. My workshop is a tiny single garage so space is at a real premium!


----------



## Solidmind

If anyone is interested I can upload the drawing (pdf or dwg)

I work in 3D CAD all day long and almost everything I do on the workshop is first drawn in 3D...


----------



## Dibs-h

Solidmind":yy7yhvaj said:


> I work in 3D CAD all day long and almost everything I do on the workshop is first drawn in 3D...



*Right ban him* - this is just frankly not on! Come on Mods - Click on Ban?

:lol::lol::lol: Only jesting! I have trouble waking up dormant braincells from 20 or so yrs ago to get round Autocad in 2D let alone 3D. Just not fair! 

Even worse in 1 handed mode!

Welcome to the forum!

Dibs


----------



## Mike.C

Dibs-h":2u235ja0 said:


> Solidmind":2u235ja0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work in 3D CAD all day long and almost everything I do on the workshop is first drawn in 3D...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Right ban him* - this is just frankly not on! Come on Mods - Click on Ban?
> 
> :lol::lol::lol: Only jesting! I have trouble waking up dormant braincells from 20 or so yrs ago to get round Autocad in 2D let alone 3D. Just not fair!
> 
> Even worse in 1 handed mode!
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Dibs
Click to expand...


What was that Dib's you want us to BAN YOU :shock: 
Well if your sure. May I suggest that you sort out your affairs, answer all your pm's, and tidy your desk, before we will grant your wish. Shall we say by 6pm? :wink: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Woodchips2

Solidmind said:


> If anyone is interested I can upload the drawing (pdf or dwg)
> 
> Yes please. That is a very clever idea although I'd have to adapt it to fit on my Stanley sawhorses. What make are your sawhorses?
> 
> I currently use a frame similar to a pallet that was advertised I think in Good Workworking but the disadvantage is storage and weight.
> 
> Regards Keith


----------



## Dibs-h

Mike.C":3atuvbgb said:


> Dibs-h":3atuvbgb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solidmind":3atuvbgb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work in 3D CAD all day long and almost everything I do on the workshop is first drawn in 3D...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Right ban him* - this is just frankly not on! Come on Mods - Click on Ban?
> 
> :lol::lol::lol: Only jesting! I have trouble waking up dormant braincells from 20 or so yrs ago to get round Autocad in 2D let alone 3D. Just not fair!
> 
> Even worse in 1 handed mode!
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Dibs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was that Dib's you want us to BAN YOU :shock:
> Well if your sure. May I suggest that you sort out your affairs, answer all your pm's, and tidy your desk, before we will grant your wish. Shall we say by 6pm? :wink:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...


I need more time Sir - stuff takes ages longer doing everything one-handed! : :shock:

Mind you just managed to take my Nokia N73 completely apart - resolder a surface mount volume switch and re-assemble it back into a completely new case - 1 and a bit handed. But that's not helping my case here for a time extension - I suspect. :lol:


----------



## TheTiddles

Solidmind":9kb7z1y0 said:


> If anyone is interested I can upload the drawing (pdf or dwg)
> 
> I work in 3D CAD all day long and almost everything I do on the workshop is first drawn in 3D...



I'm just designing something very similar to be made out of ply but including the legs, more of a knock-down sawhorse/cutting/asssembly table, all in SolidWorks of course...

Aidan


----------



## chippy1970

This looks a good bench. I have made the flip over type bench with the Triton stands thats at the start of this thread but this plywood folding legs one looks good to.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4VTxEGyU0Y


----------



## Solidmind

Hehehe... 

Here is the drawing if any1 is interested. 

http://www.solidmind.se/Cuttin_board/Grid.pdf

Take care!


----------



## Carlow52

I have the 3m cutting guide from Hilti c/w a small circular saw.
I use 2 by 10 foot Alu ladders on saw horses or on the ground with what ever offcuts are lying around as sacrificial pieces.

The ladders also go on the roof rack

i picked up the ladders at the local hire-shop for 20 quid as they had got damaged and could not be re-hired


----------



## dance

Vormulac":1orfm7rc said:


> It's just a small board with a baton screwed to the underside that clamps in a £7 Focus workmate clone, but the 'arms' extend to fully support a full 8x4 sheet and I just unclamp it and lean it against the wall when I'm done. My workshop is a tiny single garage so space is at a real premium!



This sounds good! Got a picture? Thanks!


----------



## Benchwayze

matt":30lk0xif said:


> wobblycogs":30lk0xif said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm the only person to have thought of this but I cut 8x4 sheets resting on a couple of old pallets. If you arrange the cut so that it passes up between slats you can use the pallet time and time again and it provides excellent support for the sheet so it doesn't drop at at the end of the cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't pallets full of nails? I realise you're describing aligning the cut with a space but there remains a risk, surely?
> 
> I've been using the same pair of 50" lengths of MDF for about 8 years - clamped in a couple of workmates. Plenty of partial cut marks but nothing that stops them doing the job. I suspect I'll still be using the same pieces in another 8+ years time... I work outside though so not realising the benefit of the OP.
Click to expand...


With regard to accidentally cutting metal with a saw blade.

I cut half-way through the metal stiffeners, on the underside of my Triton worktable, stupidly setting the depth of cut too far into the slot! I was surprised to discover that all the blade needed was a quick resharpening. (By a specialist, as they are TCT teeth!). The saw cut doesn't seem to have upset the table at all, so I left it as a reminder! 

I don't have a problem cutting sheets down to size. My local sawmill cuts all sheets to size, free of charge. I appreciate that it's probably in the price of the materials, but it feels free! It also makes transporting the stuff much easier and saves me a lot of time. When I have ten cupboards/cabinets to build for the kitchen, it will be a real boon! 

Regards
John


----------



## Mark A

I usually buy 8x4's from B&Q Tradepoint because they have a free cutting service, its local and actually quite cheap (although the WBP plywood is [email protected]!) But if I need a full sheet I've made a platform out of 4x2's which sits either on folding sawhorses outside or over the top of my workbench in my 8x10 shed and use my plunge saw. To cut up smaller pieces I usually lay some 2" polystyrene on my workbench - it's sticky enough so I don't need clamps and get stored against the wall with a bungee when I don't need it.

That's how I do it but it's slow and awkward because once I'm set up I can't do anything else  

Mark


----------



## morrik27

I get the supplier to cut sheets down with their huge panel saw, I've been going there for a couple of years now, and although they never charge for cutting it saves a lot of time just giving them a cutting list. If accuracy is important I ask for it a little bigger, but the best bit is the consistany if I want to do large carcasses, for say a bookcase. 

Even the shelves end up presice, rebate the shelves the same as the carcass then profile cutter to take the depth down.


----------



## Mickfb

Hi I am new here and this is my first post, so hello.
I have made a simple frame with 4 legs and 6x1 sides. I have 4 bearers notched to go over the sides both ways as table is not sq. I lay the MDF board on the table and position the bearers so you cut between them. This makes clamping the board easy and the off cut does not hit the floor ( or your foot).

Mick.
P.S what a good site this is.


----------



## Benchwayze

Mickfb":d9mxzfzw said:


> Hi I am new here and this is my first post, so hello.
> I have made a simple frame with 4 legs and 6x1 sides. I have 4 bearers notched to go over the sides both ways as table is not sq. I lay the MDF board on the table and position the bearers so you cut between them. This makes clamping the board easy and the off cut does not hit the floor ( or your foot).
> 
> Mick.
> P.S what a good site this is.



Hi Mick,


What a good idea you have there too! 
Welcome aboard. Enjoy the banter too! 

John


----------

